# VERY slow wifi



## aparker2005 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, just downloaded and installed 8 Pro. I love it, but my internet is extremely slow now. My wife and I were streaming netflix last night and it kept buffering. It never did this on W7.

I just did a speed test on my phone and got 4.9 Mbps. I did the test on my laptop and I got .89 Mbps. I tried updating my drivers but it says everything is up to date. 

I did an in place upgrade because I didn't want to have to deal with moving music/pictures/files back and forth this time. Any help? Thanks!

Computer is: 
*HP Pavilion g7-1019wm Notebook PC
Intel Pentium R CPU P6300 2.27 GHz
4 GB Ram
Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit
*


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Remember Winodws 8 is just over 24 hours old. Of course the drivers are up to date cause no manufacturer's have had time to create new ones so only the default ones are the current ones.

So you will have to wait for updated drivers to be released. The inplace upgrade could also have an effect cause the drivers it used could be drivers for Win7 and not ones for Win8 which are causing a conflict.

I never had any issues with my Wifi, then again I never upgraded.


----------



## aparker2005 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fixed it. All I did was put the encryption type from AES to TKIP. Seemed to fix it right away.


----------

